

The Problem With Old People - ajkessler
http://www.ajkesslerblog.com/the-problem-with-old-people/

======
JoeAltmaier
Nothing to do with old people - all my life I've known folks that hesitate to
try something new. And for good reason mostly - stuff breaks, its expensive.

Agree that its death to get stuck there. Its a confidence thing I guess.

